# Lohnt sich Aufrüsten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt



## Sir-John-Babcock (18. November 2015)

*Lohnt sich Aufrüsten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich überlege seit kurzem meinen Rechner iCore 5 2500K, 8 GB Ram, Radeon HD 7970 Ghz Edition aufzurüsten, da ich schon länger nichts investiert habe und auch Geld über habe. Seit dem letzten aufrüsten habe ich die Entwicklungen nicht mehr wirklich verfolgt und da ich momentan nicht viel Zeit habe, wollte ich vor einer eventuellen Recherche erst mal fragen, ob momentan überhaupt ein günstiger Zeitpunkt zum Aufrüsten ist? Ich hatte mal etwas gehört, dass im Prozessorbereich in 2016 neue Produkte kommen, die wesentliche Vorteile gegenüber den jetzigen haben, kann das aber überhaupt nicht einordnen/bewerten. Ich nutze den Rechner hauptsächlich zum Zocken und fände es schon wünschenswert, wenn man auch anspruchsvollere Grafik haben kann.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2015)

Sir-John-Babcock schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich überlege seit kurzem meinen Rechner iCore 5 2500K, 8 GB Ram, Radeon HD 7970 Ghz Edition aufzurüsten, da ich schon länger nichts investiert habe und auch Geld über habe. Seit dem letzten aufrüsten habe ich die Entwicklungen nicht mehr wirklich verfolgt und da ich momentan nicht viel Zeit habe, wollte ich vor einer eventuellen Recherche erst mal fragen, ob momentan überhaupt ein günstiger Zeitpunkt zum Aufrüsten ist? Ich hatte mal etwas gehört, dass im Prozessorbereich in 2016 neue Produkte kommen, die wesentliche Vorteile gegenüber den jetzigen haben, kann das aber überhaupt nicht einordnen/bewerten.


 Erstens:  es wird wohl bei Intel eh erst Ende 2016 sein bezüglich neuer CPU, und AMD hat CPUs im Anmarsch für nach Sommer 2016, die angeblich "gut" sein sollen, aber in den letzten Jahren kam da nix dolles, d.h. dass die CPUs dann klar besser sein werden bei einem so guten Preis, dass du dich ärgerst, Ende 2015 neu gekauft zu haben, ist SEHR unwahrscheinlich.

Und wenn du ne neue CPU "brauchst", wäre Herbst/Winter 2016 auch was arg lang... 

Zweitens: dass die neu kommenden CPUs ach so toll sein werden hört man von jeder Generation seit dem Core i5-2500, und am Ende sind es dann vor allem für Spiele nur kleine Steigerungen, und die bezahlt man dann auch entsprechend. D.h. "pro Euro" bekommst du dann auch nix besseres. Du hast dann vielleicht eine Top-CPU für den neuen Sockel, die 20% schneller ist als die für den alten Sockel, aber die kostet dann auch 20% mehr als die Top-CPU für den alten Sockel, die immer noch "Oberklasse" ist. Und weil der Preis der Leistung entspricht, wird die alte CPU noch nicht mal günstiger, nur weil sie "alt" ist.  Die Mittelklasse-CPUs für den neuen Sockel kosten dann meist ähnlich viel wie die gleichschnellen für den alten Sockel, oder sie kosten etwas mehr, sind dafür aber auch sparsamer usw. 


Beispiel: Zwischen dem i5-2500 und einem aktuellen i5-6600 liegen z.B. zwar je nach Spiel durchaus auch mal 30%, aber zB vom i5-6400 zum i5-4460 sind es keine 5% Leistungsplus, obwohl der neue i5 sogar 10% mehr kostet.    Und in der Summe: guckst du mal hier Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 7) - ComputerBase da wurden zwar nur 5-6 Games getestet, aber der neue i5-6600k ist grad mal 17% vor dem i5-2500K bei Full-HD. Bei 720p (untere Tabelle) sind es dann 21%, weil da die Grafikkarte als Faktor weniger eine Rolle spielt - aber wer spielt schon in 720p oder geringen Details, wenn CPU und Graka für hohe Detail in FullHD reichen? Und nur 17% nach fast 5 (!) Jahren Fortschritt für eine CPU, die sogar 15-20% mehr kostet als der i5-2500k: das ist schon ziemlich schwach...  ^^ 

Aber an sich sind die Hinweise hinfällig: Deine CPU reicht also, wie du siehst, an sich noch aus, vor allem wenn du sie vlt noch übertaktest, was ja ginge. D.h Du "musst" jetzt nicht wechseln, und FALLS die 2016 kommenden CPUs doch einen Schub bringen bei einem gleichzeitig guten Preis, also eine CPU für z.B. 200€ mind 15% schneller ist als die bisherigen für 200€, kannst du ja immer noch wechseln.




Ich würde daher auf jeden Fall erstmal die Grafikkarte wechseln. Allerdings wirst du da keinen RIESENschub haben, außer du gibt ein Höllengeld aus. Aber so 30% sind drin für einen - vermute ich mal - vertretbaren Preis. Eine AMD R9 290 (gibt es noch als Restposten für 280-290€) würde ca 30% mehr Leistung bringen. Eine GTX 970 ca 35-35%, eine R9 390 ca.40% - die letzteren beiden bekommst du für 320-360€. Die R9 390 hat dabei 8GB RAM, die GTX 970 3,5GB (an sich 4GB, aber die letzten 512MB sind sehr langsam angebunden und werden wohl von den Treibern nicht mehr genutzt). Die GTX 970 punktet dafür mit ca 70-100W weniger Strombedarf als die beiden AMD-Modelle, was pro Stunde, die du im Schnitt täglich spielst, ca 10€ ausmachen kann.

Wenn du aber wirklich einen dicken Schub haben willst, müsstest du schon eine GTX 980 Ti nehmen - 650€ kostet die, dann wären auch 60-70% mehr Leistung drin. Aber an sich reicht ein 2500k + 300-350€-Karte für maximale Details aus.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (20. November 2015)

Super, vielen herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke ich werde dann mit der CPU noch etwas warten und versuchen sie nochmal zu übertakten. Da du dich ja anscheinend gut auskennst, kennst du eine gute Anleitung zum Übertakten? An sich ist das ja nicht schwer, aber es gibt ja doch einiges was man beachten muss und das was ich in letzter Zeit gelesen hatte, hat nicht das berücksichtigt, was ich damals gemacht habe. Wenn es nicht zu viel gefragt ist, würde ich dich noch fragen wollen, ob du Benchmarks kennst, in denen die 7970 Ghz Edt noch vorkommt. Wenn man googlet, bekommt man nur alte Benchmarks angezeigt und bei PCGH wird meine Graka nicht mehr geführt.


----------



## svd (21. November 2015)

Aus der "HD7970" ist 2013 die "R9 280X" geworden. (Die GHz. Edition der 7970 hat anfangs sogar höher getaktet, als eine "stock" 280X, mag bei custom Modellen anders sein.)
Die 280X ist noch immer schneller, als die "R9 380" oder die gerade erschienene "R9 380X". Hast also noch immer eine sehr feine Karte.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (21. November 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ist ein guter Anhaltspunt für mich.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Sir-John-Babcock schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ist ein guter Anhaltspunt für mich.



Die von mir genannten Grafikkarten wären halt dann so viel schneller, wie ich es beschrieb. Da habe ich Tests als Bezugspunkt genommen, in denen die 7970 vorkommt oder eben auch die R9 280X. Da kannst du dann schauen, ob es Dir das wert wäre


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (23. November 2015)

Ja, danke. Hatte schon gesehen, dass die 30% von dir mit den aktuellen Benchmarkwerten der R9 280X und der GTX 970 übereinstimmen


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (23. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du aber wirklich einen dicken Schub haben willst, müsstest du schon eine GTX 980 Ti nehmen - 650€ kostet die, dann wären auch 60-70% mehr Leistung drin. Aber an sich reicht ein 2500k + 300-350€-Karte für maximale Details aus.



Also ich habe nochmal etwas nachgedacht und mir den ein oder anderen Benchmark angeschaut. Ich spiele momentan wirklich mit dem Gedanken mir eine GTX 980 Ti zu holen. Ich habe momentan etwas Geld über und ich denke auch, dass es sich mehr oder weniger rechnet, da durch den erheblichen Leistungszuwachs ich die Karte länger nutzen kann oder zu einem höheren Restwert verkaufen kann. Wäre dann der 2500K noch okay oder müsste ich dort auch nachrüsten, um ein Gleichgewicht zu schaffen und die Karte nicht auszubremsen? Und ist die Infrastruktur, sprich Mainboard mit P67 Chipsatz (nicht 100% sicher ob das stimmt) und 8 GB DDR3-1333, okay?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Sir-John-Babcock schrieb:


> Also ich habe nochmal etwas nachgedacht und mir den ein oder anderen Benchmark angeschaut. Ich spiele momentan wirklich mit dem Gedanken mir eine GTX 980 Ti zu holen. Ich habe momentan etwas Geld über und ich denke auch, dass es sich mehr oder weniger rechnet, da durch den erheblichen Leistungszuwachs ich die Karte länger nutzen kann oder zu einem höheren Restwert verkaufen kann. Wäre dann der 2500K noch okay oder müsste ich dort auch nachrüsten, um ein Gleichgewicht zu schaffen und die Karte nicht auszubremsen? Und ist die Infrastruktur, sprich Mainboard mit P67 Chipsatz (nicht 100% sicher ob das stimmt) und 8 GB DDR3-1333, okay?



Die GTX 980 Ti halte ich echt für SEHR überteuert. Du hast mehr FPS, klar. Aber eine GTX 970 / R9 390 reicht locker für eine ganze Weile, und du sparst ja satte 300-350€. Jetzt nehmen wir mal an, dass du eine Grafikkarte tauschst, wenn die nur noch so gut wie eine inzwischen neue 150€-Karte ist. Dann bekommst Du für die GTX 970/R9 390 bestimmt noch 100-120€, und für dann nur 200-250€ zusätzlich ist eine Karte drin, die dann sicher schon stärker als die GTX 980 Ti ist. und in der Summe hast du dann immer noch weniger ausgegeben als für die GTX 980 Ti allein. 

Und wenn Dir die GTX 980 Ti nicht mehr reicht, wirst du sicher keinen sooo großen Restwert mehr haben, weil die Leute ja auch nicht blöd sind: die GTX 980 Ti wäre ja dann, wenn sie Dir nicht mehr reicht, auf einem Niveau einer 150€-Karte. Dann wirst du sicher unter 150€ bekommen. Du wirst die halt vlt. 1 Jahr länger behalten als eine GTX 970/R9 390, das war's dann aber auch schon. Dafür hättest du bei der GTX 970/R9 390 aber früher eine Karte, die besser als die GTX 980 Ti ist. Mit letzterer hast du halt bis zum Wechsel mehr FPS. 

In den letzten Jahren war es halt bei den Top-Karten an sich immer so, dass man lieber 2x "Oberklasse" als 1x "HighEnd" gekauft hätte.


Aber wenn es Dir nix ausmacht, dass du vlt in der Summe 150-200€ "schlechter" dastehst, dann kauf Dir ruhig ne 980 ti.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (23. November 2015)

Also meine Überlegungen waren jetzt etwas anders. Ich würde bei einer GTX 970 einen Aufschlag von 180 Euro für 30% Leistungszuwachs zahlen. Die Differenz von GTX 970 zur GTX 980 Ti sind 330 Euro für einen Leistungszuwachs von 50%. Das rechnet sich meiner Meinung nach schon eher. Klar, ich muss etwas draufzahlen, das steht außer Frage. Wie viel ist aber unklar und da kann man unterschiedlich rechnen. Im Endeffekt zeigt es aber nur die Praxis und da ich noch nie eine HighEnd Karte und auch das Geld über habe, spiele ich halt mit dem Gedanken es einmal auszuprobieren. Entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht. 

Aber zu meinen anderen Fragen: Wäre in dem Fall ein 2500K noch sinnvoll bzw. die jetzige Infrastrukur die ich habe?


----------



## svd (23. November 2015)

Der Prozessor ist noch spitze. Und falls du noch nicht an der Taktschraube gedreht hast, sind da noch erhebliche Reserven drinne.

Alternativ könntest du eine gebrauchte GTX 980 kaufen. Die hervorragende Super Jetstream von Palit gibt's für ca. 420€. Die MSI Gaming 4G liegt leicht drüber,
obwohl ich schon Verkäufe für 380€ gesehen habe. Wenn du die HD7970 verkaufst, die bringt im Durchschnitt ca. 140€, kostet dich die 980 effektiv nur 280€.
Das wäre ungefähr der Preis einer gebrauchten MSI GTX970. Kann man schon machen, finde ich.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Sir-John-Babcock schrieb:


> Also meine Überlegungen waren jetzt etwas anders. Ich würde bei einer GTX 970 einen Aufschlag von 180 Euro für 30% Leistungszuwachs zahlen. Die Differenz von GTX 970 zur GTX 980 Ti sind 330 Euro für einen Leistungszuwachs von 50%.


 Du meinst 50% statt 30% Leistungsplus? Denn die GTX 980 Ti ist ja keine 50% schneller als die GTX 970 ^^ 

Die CPU reicht noch, könntest vlt an einen gebrauchten 2600k denken, FALLS demnächst "8 Kerne" ein Vorteil sind.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (23. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du meinst 50% statt 30% Leistungsplus? Denn die GTX 980 Ti ist ja keine 50% schneller als die GTX 970 ^^



Ne, ich meinte schon die 50 %  Ist zumindenstens der Wert, den ich bei PCGH gefunden habe.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Sir-John-Babcock schrieb:


> Ne, ich meinte schon die 50 %  Ist zumindenstens der Wert, den ich bei PCGH gefunden habe.


 naja, und hier zB AMD Radeon R9 390X, 390, 380 und R7 370 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase  ne OC-970 vs eine 980 Ti auf Max: 39%.  Ich hab da schon viele Tests gelesen, und im Schnitt sind es eher 40 als 50%


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (24. November 2015)

Ja, ich werde mir diesbezüglich auch noch mal etwas schlau machen. Zumindestens weiß ich jetzt schonmal genau in welche Richtung das Aufrüsten geht und welche Alternativen ich in Betracht ziehen kann. Danke dafür


----------

